# SS Deposit



## oldmontana (Dec 31, 2020)

My SS direct January deposit was in my checking account today.  I normally get my SS deposited on the third of a month.  I wonder if it will be on my 2020 recap... 13 deposits.


----------



## win231 (Dec 31, 2020)

Mine was also deposited today.  I guess they didn't want it to be late because of New Year's Day.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 1, 2021)

That's interesting.

IMO it should be but it may turn out to be a case of the government saying: _Do as I say, not as I do! _

Please follow up and let us know if it turns out to be taxable as part of 2020's income.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 1, 2021)

Your SS tax statement is what you will go by at tax time. I'm not a betting woman but if I was I'd bet it will not show as part of the 2020 payment. Yes, do keep us posted.


----------

